# From Philly PA



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hi to all the other riders from the Philadelphia area.
Shoot me a PM anytime you want to meet up to ride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

TT C6 said:


> Just wanted to say Hi to all the other riders from the Philadelphia area.
> Shoot me a PM anytime you want to meet up to ride.


Which Mountain do you normally attend?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

b0n3 said:


> Which Mountain do you normally attend?


JFBB.com for daytrips.
Mt Snow for weekend trips.
I'm always willing to do group trips out West or to any New England mountain if the price is right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Mt. Snow for weekend trips? Is that in Vermont? Does JFBB have the best snow of all the mountains in PA? I've yet to go there. I've been to Bear, Blue and Camel only.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

b0n3 said:


> Mt. Snow for weekend trips? Is that in Vermont? Does JFBB have the best snow of all the mountains in PA? I've yet to go there. I've been to Bear, Blue and Camel only.


Bottom line: JFBB has short trails and slow lifts. BUT, their snow making, grooming, and terrain parks have no competition in PA. A season that lasts from November to April with events in October and May says a lot about their dedication to pass holders and all PA riders. Boulder had a 65ft jump all last season and a 35ft one in early November. 

Blue has longer runs and faster lifts, but their natural conditions, snowmaking, pathetic grooming, and bombed out and rutted terrain park landings ruined Blue for me. The crowds at Blue was always a negative as well.

Mt Snow is about 5 hours from Philly in Vermont. Well worth the drive if you can get a good deal or get a few people together to split the costs.

PM me if you want to meet up to ride at either location or carpool from the Philly area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Most definitely.... possibly not this month but the following after I return from Cali. Speaking of Cali, I may possibly hit up one of the Mountains up in Lake Tahoe. I've been checking them out as of lately since I will out that way for vacation. The only thing I truly dislike is the Charge for extra bags on air planes.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

philly represent 

A friend is bugging me to come out to NV and hit up some of the mountains in Cali with him.. but i'm nowhere near good enough to go out there and have a good time with it


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Everyone says Mammoth in Cali is the shit. I want to Mammoth and Whistler in the future to find out for myself.


----------



## clarkie5 (Sep 25, 2011)

HouseMuzik said:


> philly represent
> 
> A friend is bugging me to come out to NV and hit up some of the mountains in Cali with him.. but i'm nowhere near good enough to go out there and have a good time with it


you can enjoy yourself even if your not some pro snowboarder,.. they have regular trails out there not all steep drops,.. the scenery alone is amazing.


----------

